# Escambia River Logjam



## Fishfearme

Wirelessly posted

Anyone have an update on removal of the logjam ?


----------



## flippinout

How far up is it? I was planning to run up the river this weekend. Launching out of swamphouse. Thanks.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

In Molino just north of Cotton Lake


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

The contractor was suppose to start June 1st.
How long has the jam been there?


----------



## CatHunter

It cant be removed. They need to leave it there, its the only fish sanctuary on the entire river that people cant rape. It gives the river a quarter miles break from relentless fishing pressure, and god knows Escambia river needs a break. Shes so worked over its not even funny.


----------



## Fishfearme

Wirelessly posted



johnsonbeachbum said:


> The contractor was suppose to start June 1st.
> How long has the jam been there?


Im pretty sure the jam was created in hurricane ivan in 2004. It just gets bigger with each flood. My concern is how much of it will get loose and cause jams farther downstream when they try to remove it.


----------



## barefoot

CatHunter said:


> It cant be removed. They need to leave it there, its the only fish sanctuary on the entire river that people cant rape. It gives the river a quarter miles break from relentless fishing pressure, and god knows Escambia river needs a break. Shes so worked over its not even funny.


you know...that makes an excellent point for leaving it alone.
I vote leave it.


----------



## Sea Rover

Anyone have any pictures?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

No idea how old it is................


----------



## SHO-NUFF

The county accepted bids for the removal of the log jam, derelict vessels and other associated debris. The contract was awarded to a Pensacola company, "Florida Forest Recyclers". 
The bid was a half million dollars cheaper than any other bids. The company claims they will profit by reclaiming the old growth heart pine sinkers and deadheads floated down the river years ago. Apparently, high water levels has delayed the start up. 
:whistling:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

What's the word on the log jam these days. I personally feel that they should leave it. Not because of the fish habitat, simply because it will turn the whole river into a stream north of hwy 4... Otherwise pull them deadheads...


----------



## DAY OF REST

Been a few months since I ventured up river to there. But it is definently jammed up. I agree with leaving it there for fish habitat.


----------



## Slot Pursuit

There is boat landing on each side of the jam. Leave it just like God made it.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Did God put the derelict boats in there?
Did God man cut logs in there?


----------



## Slot Pursuit

The same God that floods the river every time it floods. I think it would be safe to say that a flood put them things there.


----------



## baldona523

High river preventing removal makes no sense does it? Are they accessing it with trucks then? To me you'd want high water to access it with larger boats?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Is it STILL THERE??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jpwalnuthill

As of last week , yes it is still there.


----------



## jpwalnuthill

The high water will prevent them from removing it. I was told that it will be removed from land, not water. River not deep enough below to get a big boat to it in normal water conditions. Wish they would hurry up and remove it. Would help the river below the jam.


----------



## Jet fishin

SHO-NUFF said:


> The county accepted bids for the removal of the log jam, derelict vessels and other associated debris. The contract was awarded to a Pensacola company, "Florida Forest Recyclers".
> The bid was a half million dollars cheaper than any other bids. The company claims they will profit by reclaiming the old growth heart pine sinkers and deadheads floated down the river years ago. Apparently, high water levels has delayed the start up.
> :whistling:


It appears "Florida Forest Recyclers" are no longer in business. 

http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Pensacola/floridas-forest-recyclers-llc/67500095.aspx


----------



## Fishfearme

Wirelessly posted



Jet fishin said:


> SHO-NUFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> The county accepted bids for the removal of the log jam, derelict vessels and other associated debris. The contract was awarded to a Pensacola company, "Florida Forest Recyclers".
> The bid was a half million dollars cheaper than any other bids. The company claims they will profit by reclaiming the old growth heart pine sinkers and deadheads floated down the river years ago. Apparently, high water levels has delayed the start up.
> :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears "Florida Forest Recyclers" are no longer in business.
> 
> http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Pensacola/floridas-forest-recyclers-llc/67500095.aspx
Click to expand...

And no one saw this coming?????


----------



## Fishfearme

Wirelessly posted



Jet fishin said:


> SHO-NUFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> The county accepted bids for the removal of the log jam, derelict vessels and other associated debris. The contract was awarded to a Pensacola company, "Florida Forest Recyclers".
> The bid was a half million dollars cheaper than any other bids. The company claims they will profit by reclaiming the old growth heart pine sinkers and deadheads floated down the river years ago. Apparently, high water levels has delayed the start up.
> :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears "Florida Forest Recyclers" are no longer in business.
> 
> http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Pensacola/floridas-forest-recyclers-llc/67500095.aspx
Click to expand...

And no one saw this coming?????


----------



## Spoolin Up

Jet fishin said:


> It appears "Florida Forest Recyclers" are no longer in business.
> 
> http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Pensacola/floridas-forest-recyclers-llc/67500095.aspx


Pretty sure they are still in business. I am working on one of their trucks soon. Mr Whibbs is a super nice guy. Can't believe eveything the net says.


----------

